# transferring itunes from one laptop to another



## macker3 (11 Sep 2006)

Hi Guys
Hope you can help.  I am returning a work laptop as I am leaving the job.  I have an older laptop, but have no idea how to transfer the tunes from the newer one to the oldre one.  Any ideas? I dont want to lose all the tunes or when i plug the ipod into the old one it will delete everything off the ipod i hear
Thanks


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

Just copy the music and the index file to the new machine.


----------



## Cati76 (11 Sep 2006)

It won't delete everything if you set iTunes in your new computer to update manually instead of automatically. Also I think you can transfer your itunes library from one computer to another.


----------



## rkeane (11 Sep 2006)

download yamipod.  its verys traight forward to use and you can transfer all of your ipod contents onto another computer.


----------



## Cati76 (11 Sep 2006)

Found this, it might be useful, it explains exactly what to do 
[broken link removed]
Hope it helps.


----------



## Cati76 (11 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> download yamipod. its verys traight forward to use and you can transfer all of your ipod contents onto another computer.


Can you tell me more about yamipod? Can I transfer my songs from my iPod to my PC? I thought you just couldn't do so. I ask because I have just one song I bought from iTunes that I didn't back up, and my old laptop packed it up, so I have it on my iPod, but nowhere else.
Thanks.


----------



## macker3 (12 Sep 2006)

Thats great, will try that.  Thanks a mil


----------



## rkeane (12 Sep 2006)

Cati76 said:


> Can you tell me more about yamipod? Can I transfer my songs from my iPod to my PC? I thought you just couldn't do so. I ask because I have just one song I bought from iTunes that I didn't back up, and my old laptop packed it up, so I have it on my iPod, but nowhere else.
> Thanks.


IPODS were desinged not to make their contents available to be copied.  But using Yamipod you can plug in your ipod to another pc, use Yamipod to transfer over all the contents of the IPOD.  Its not absolutely perfect and you may lose some playlists but all the songs will be copied over.  Cant remember exactly how to use it buts its not difficult and its free.


----------

